# Can a filter sock be my only mechanical filtration?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a DIY fluidized bed filter with K1 media running in it and it does more than enough biological filtration for the size of my tank, I also have an FX5 that I use for mechanical filtration. I'm just wondering if i can just use the filter socks for mechanical and nothing else?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i wouldnt use it as my ONLY mechanical but if your super dilligent aobut changing them out ... maybe i would still use your fx5 to do the do 

you can drive a car with ONLY your feet but it doesnt make it a good idea... ya dig


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

can i ask why are you trying to increase water flow by eliminating the sponges


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> I have a DIY fluidized bed filter with K1 media running in it and it does more than enough biological filtration for the size of my tank, I also have an FX5 that I use for mechanical filtration. I'm just wondering if i can just use the filter socks for mechanical and nothing else?


I think you are asking can you use the socks for the sole mechanical filtration? If so yes, no problem if rinsed somewhat regularly. In fact, better then using the FX5 for mechanical as the socks are easier to quickly clean out.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I rinse my socks everyday. and to answer your question macframalama my DIY K1 media filter is waaay to hard to change sponges because of its height.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I would say yes as well, I have 3 pairs of socks that I use in my sump and just swap them out. 

If you are diligent about washing them and are finding issues with stuff getting through just get finer socks. You will have to change them more often but a really fine sock will usually beat other stationary types of mechanical filtration.


----------

